# [Edit thread] Tajima Uchiha



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't give a f*ck about anything else.

This guys troll face needs editing onto everything possible.

Here's the very small template.



Here's my now favourite trollface.



Just spam this face everywhere, it's perfect. 

*EDIT*

[SP=Universal Tajima][/SP]

[SP=TajimaCats][/sp]

[sp=Tajima's Luckiest Fan][/sp]

Have fun!


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

here's one without the white background...


----------



## ovanz (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

:rofl this has great potential. 


I can't edit to save my life, but I have an idea Madara's rape face and Tajima's rape face in one panel. A rape-face duel.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> here's one without the white background...



You are a god amongst men. 

I'll rep you for this later once I'm not 24'd! 

@Ovanz

...Don't solo the thread on the first page. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## ed17 (Mar 6, 2013)

oh sasuke, what are you plotting?


----------



## ovanz (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## iJutsu (Mar 6, 2013)

Now put it on Obito's face as he's watching Rin die.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ovanz (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 6, 2013)

this thread


----------



## auem (Mar 6, 2013)

my bit...


----------



## ovanz (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread has created my new set... 

Anyways I'll get to editing now.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 6, 2013)

so much potential


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

[sp=Tajima Hyuuga][/sp]


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2013)

Was waiting for your edit thread dear CA182...


----------



## takL (Mar 6, 2013)

i still think tajima is a mum.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2013)

He looks like a demon .


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Tajima Hyuuga][/sp]



What have you done?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

GamefreakFTW said:


> What have you done?



I'm just showing Hinata's true colours. 



(When I can work out how to make the white background transparent... This forum is gonna go through hell. )


----------



## Annabella (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread  gets all my reps I loved the Sasuke one


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I'm just showing Hinata's true colours.
> 
> 
> 
> (When I can work out how to make the white background transparent... This forum is gonna go through hell. )






*Spoiler*: __ 








Do you have gimp? 


What the?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

HOW ARRING YOU HOT SENJU!?


----------



## Xin (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> HOW ARRING YOU HOT SENJU!?



"Where's your god now?"


----------



## Danchou (Mar 6, 2013)

Has the potential to be the next Yamato Wood.


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## auem (Mar 6, 2013)

someone please put Tajima in Hokage mountain.....


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

So the senju lust after women while the Uchiha lusts after men?

Makes sense storywise. 

Also I'm working on a gif... So I may be awhile. Keep this thread alive.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 6, 2013)

perfect


----------



## josh101 (Mar 6, 2013)

How it should have gone in the manga... 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm not very good at editing, as you can see.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe it should've been like this


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

:rofl. This is awesome. 

though I personally think Madara's face was much better.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2013)

REMINDS ME OF THE MASK SELLER FROM MAJORA'S MASK


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 6, 2013)

laughing my ass of, someone put it on laxus' face for me so i can put it as my avatar please ^^ i'm not good in editting


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahh damnit you ninja! 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ghost (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 6, 2013)

can put the face on my avatar pic aswell please?


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> can put the face on my avatar pic aswell please?



Not yet, you must wait till the weekend to do so. Since it will be as a spoiler for those who have not read the chapter.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 6, 2013)

auem said:


> someone please put Tajima in Hokage mountain.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 6, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> can put the face on my avatar pic aswell please?


Here you go. 

​


----------



## Xin (Mar 6, 2013)

> ​



Perfect. 
Would've won the Miss FT contest


----------



## Trollism (Mar 6, 2013)

Like father like sons


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 6, 2013)

Nightmares....

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

takL said:


> i still think tajima is a mum.


STAAAAAAHP! 




Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __






oh man...


----------



## Annabella (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## takL (Mar 6, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> STAAAAAAHP!



i wont. i mean tajima's wording is overly polite when butsumas is just macho.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> Here you go.
> 
> ​



as cute as she is now that's not exactly what i requested, thanks anyways i guess xD


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 6, 2013)

​


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 6, 2013)

Kishi's face while making this chapter.


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> Here you go.
> 
> ​



I could of gone through life without seeing this......


----------



## LilMissAnko (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

ed17 said:


> I believe it should've been like this



 This is so PERFECT


 epic thread.
it's been a long time since we had a good edit material 


May someone edit my ava pls?


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 6, 2013)

ed17 said:


> I believe it should've been like this



i love you!
this guy knows it, he knows how to do the meme properly!


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> This is so PERFECT
> 
> 
> epic thread.
> ...


----------



## Jay. (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

...Dear god Jay. This is so wrong it's perfect. 

Btw why is Minato Hitler?


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2013)

takL said:


> i wont. i mean tajima's wording is overly polite when butsumas is just macho.



i hate saying this to someone i honestly like on this site but...........takL, my friend...................... stfu and enjoy the fun


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 6, 2013)

Who is Tajima Uchiha?

Edit: nevermind just read the chap.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Dear god Jay. This is so wrong it's perfect.
> 
> Btw why is Minato Hitler?



I was actually finish editing and then it kinda striked me and I put it there.


Why the hell not?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

sankyuu


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_ 



[/IMG]



fear mah editing skillz again


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iSCARED 

The elder is definitely Final Villain material there.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God bless you mate



But this is terrible.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jay. said:


> God bless you mate
> 
> 
> 
> But this is terrible.



i know i suck at edits lol XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much wins!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your editing skillz are indeed to be feared. 

In two posts time I'll post my Gif. (I decided to renew a really old gif and make it modern.)

Edit

Post something, someone! I just don't want this gif sitting at the bottom of the page.


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _generations,part 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take a rep.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net. 

*Universal Tajima*


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CA182 again."

 legendary


----------



## Ben B (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*



Aww man, I cant edit for crap otherwise Id have put tajima on this gif 
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CA182 again."


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

can someone make a tajima edit of this ?


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*



I didn't expect the glasses at the end.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> can someone make a tajima edit of this ?



Nothing's appearing...

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Nimander (Mar 6, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> *Spoiler*: __





CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*



Most of the ones in this thread, I chuckled at. These two however, brought out the full LOLs.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Nothing's appearing...
> 
> [sp][/sp]




really?
gotta make it myself then 
any aozen edits ? :33


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*



i shed man tears of awesomeness


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

Probably the last thing I'm going to do.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## SenSensei (Mar 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Ta da. It's my first go on paint.net.
> 
> *Universal Tajima*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





SenSensei said:


> ​


i died.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​



March 2013 looks like it's gonna be a good month...


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​



Kill it with fire!!!


----------



## slickcat (Mar 6, 2013)

rep limit maxed, this thread made my day.LOL


----------



## ch1p (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​



Holy shit.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

edititng succesfull


----------



## Untitled (Mar 6, 2013)

Holy shit, I've officially been 24d, this is the greatest edit thread in awhile. I'm too busy loling too hard otherwise I would contribute, fucking lol holy shit. 

edit: k done, it's over men


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn, this is the new Yamato Wood.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

lol epic reaction gif.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 6, 2013)

I demand this be made the next Telegrams pic!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yuna said:


> I demand this be made the next Telegrams pic!



You know with no chapter next week you may have a chance of getting the mods to change the header this time...

Go nominate it in the convo thread!


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

any more edit ideas ? :33


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

...Wow the old hag, is a hag. 

Also

[sp=Tajima Dancing][/sp]


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 6, 2013)

This is fuckin' awesome. Best thread this week by far.
All of you are awesome.

I dont remember the last time I laughed this hard. I started crying too.
Fabulous guys, just fabulous.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## NW (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't take it!

FUCK!


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

22 members viewing  this thread is legendary.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 6, 2013)

on a side note,izuna and sasuke are lucky to not have any of dem wrinkles.every other uchiha male has them XD


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Wow the old hag, is a hag.



She takes her title names seriously. 



> Also
> 
> [sp=Tajima Dancing][/sp]



You really love that emoticon, don't you?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You really love that emoticon, don't you?



Just as much as I love Pokemon.

[sp=Real Life Pokemon][/sp]


----------



## Annabella (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread I'll rep as soon as I'm not 24d anymore XD




Sarry said:


> :rofl. This is awesome.
> though I personally think Madara's face was much better.





SenSensei said:


> ​


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Just as much as I love Pokemon.
> 
> [sp=Real Life Pokemon][/sp]



I'm not sure if I would want to travel around with tajikachu.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 6, 2013)

GamefreakFTW said:


> 22 members viewing  this thread is legendary.



Definitely one of the best threads in a while


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

Stormcloak said:


> Definitely one of the best threads in a while



Absolutely. :amazed


----------



## Bumi (Mar 6, 2013)

This is terrifying.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


>



I just noticed how madara was channeling his epic father there.


----------



## Kage (Mar 6, 2013)

oh man this face...nightmare fuel.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 6, 2013)

@CA182. 

You deliver once again.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tajima's cat summon.


----------



## Wendson (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread is full of win!  



PS: Can someone edit my signature with Tajima's face?


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

That header change may have been a little premature...

I would have prefered the oldest universal Tajima. 

(Even if it's filesize is too large.)


----------



## ch1p (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll rep soon I promise. I ran out on the first page.



Bumi said:


> This is terrifying.



It's beautiful. :amazed


----------



## Deatz (Mar 6, 2013)

Too many hilarious edits! Why am I 24'd?  I promise to rep you good people when I can. So keep this beautiful thread alive! Here's my humble contribution...

The clan resemblance is strong with this one:


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Holy Shit!!


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2013)

No My God. :sanji


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Mar 6, 2013)

I hate when people don't quote my edits.


----------



## HumanRage (Mar 6, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​



what hellspawn is that


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Tajima Hyuuga][/sp]



Oh goodness show me mercy...


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh crap this thread. I'm gonna die of laughter before I have the chance to rep anyone:rofl


----------



## ed17 (Mar 6, 2013)

moar edits!


----------



## Inferno (Mar 6, 2013)

5 star thread


----------



## Kage (Mar 6, 2013)

I didn't think any Uchiha could beat Fugaku in the fugly department but the more edits of this guy that turn up


----------



## ch1p (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Mar 6, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I'll rep soon I promise. I ran out on the first page.



Glad you see it to be sig-worthy.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Algol (Mar 6, 2013)

why does my armadillo-penis w/ the face edit keep disappearing?

i've posted it twice in this thread today, and every time i sign back on i can't find it at all, not even a "this post was deleted by so and so" line 

is the armadillo penis edits not allowed anymore lol?


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

My initial attempts:

*Spoiler*: _The chronicles of the Dark One1_ 











Also, an amateur question: it is possible to freely rotate an image in paint?i.e not just at 90Degress or 180.?


----------



## ovanz (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried to edit it in my past edits (a edit inside a edit = editception). Bizarre shit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cave Jansen (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2013)

5 stars thread!

My edit:


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been 24ed, dammit.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

...Wow.

Tajima's gone places. 

@Majin Lu

That crow doesn't half fit the yin yang image earlier.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn this thread is creepy...

More nightmare fuel for ya


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Damn this thread is creepy...
> 
> More nightmare fuel for ya



You don't mind if I repost this pic in ObitoxRin threads do you.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> You don't mind if I repost this pic in ObitoxRin threads do you.





This is an awesome gif  :amazed


post# 2500


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jay. said:


> I hate when people don't quote my edits.



So do I.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 6, 2013)

If I had any rep left to give... you guys are killing me!


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

lmaoo this had me cracking up

naruto!! *fat troll face* lolol


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kage said:


> I didn't think any Uchiha could beat Fugaku in the fugly department but the more edits of this guy that turn up





ovanz said:


> I tried to edit it in my past edits (a edit inside a edit = editception). Bizarre shit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This guy mixed Fugaku and tajima together for you.

You'll never complain about Fugaku's natural looks again.


----------



## Silver (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't believe this wasn't done yet


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2013)

This is fucking glorious.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't have time to get around to these so here's some ideas.

PimpTajima. 

Tajima Tank. 

The true face of akatsuki.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy f*ck...

He just skewered her with the D. That demon! 

(I'm already 24'd again... This f*cking thread! )


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my.. this thread is getting weird


----------



## Riordan (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not very good at this, but here goes


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 7, 2013)

ed17 said:


> moar edits!



like i said before, this guys knows how to do it the proper way


----------



## LilMissAnko (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Honey Badger Jiraiya don't care...


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm sorry, i just wanted to try


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 7, 2013)

This fucking thread! :ho

Bloody awesome to look at.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 7, 2013)

Rocktajima

Orotajima


CA182 said:


> I don't have time to get around to these so here's some ideas.PimpTajima.



that smiley 

they're not exactly pimps..more like gangster rapper chavs  I tried


----------



## Riordan (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 7, 2013)

Silver said:


>


lol gotta spread damn reps.

you know what, fuck it. i can't do it anymore. there are just too many reps to give in this thread.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2013)

Dat face is so much win. I wonder what Kishi thought while making it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2013)

Addy said:


> REMINDS ME OF THE MASK SELLER FROM MAJORA'S MASK





If I could edit that with Tajima's face...



CA182 said:


> Just as much as I love Pokemon.
> 
> [sp=Real Life Pokemon][/sp]



Noooooo.


----------



## Danzio (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread is just awesome.Too bad there's a rep limit.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2013)

please mods we need tajima smileys. 


the bubble in the bottom panel better say "but i am"


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Danzio (Mar 7, 2013)

takL said:


> please mods we need tajima smileys.
> 
> 
> 
> the bubble in the bottom panel better say "but i am"






*Spoiler*: __ 








We do need creepy Tajima smileys. But according to your  interpretation, it should wear necklaces, make-up and earrings lol.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2013)

Danzio said:


> We do need creepy Tajima smileys. But according to your  interpretation, it should wear necklaces, make-up and earrings lol.



why? with or without those a mum is a mum. besides shes already cute enough .


----------



## GMF (Mar 7, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Rocktajima
> 
> Orotajima
> 
> ...



That Orotajima one (Sasuke's words doesn't help).


----------



## Danzio (Mar 7, 2013)

takL said:


> why? with or without those a mum is a mum. besides shes already cute enough .



I'll pass.



SenSensei said:


> ​



Naruto is looking a little different here. Can't really place it.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Mar 7, 2013)

^ can't see.


----------



## ovanz (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't do animated shit....


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I'll pass.


hey, dont be shy! shes attracting everyone here.



Saikyou said:


> ^ can't see.



me either. tbh i cant see half of the images


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 7, 2013)

Album was set to private for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 7, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


>



DYING.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

...

Haha I can't believe how this thread kept going. 

Anyways I'm back now so I'll get to editing. (I already have a plan for where to go next... )

Also all the new edits and smilies I love them all. But there aint no way I can quote them all. 

@Jizznificent I tried repping everyone... I got to the beginning of the first page.  

9 more to go.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 7, 2013)

its a start for me


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2013)

SenSensei said:


> ​





So much truth!

Tajima soloed the fofo for the week!


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 7, 2013)

(This came out weird)

​


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 7, 2013)

we need some juubi edits


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

...Omg...

If only this was larger.


----------



## Default (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread and the edits soloes, CA should change his name to Itachi182


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2013)

Default said:


> This thread and the edits soloes, CA should change his name to Itachi182


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 7, 2013)

LMFAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

This thread is epic!!!!!! omfg!!


----------



## GMF (Mar 7, 2013)

Kasumi said:


> Here's a mixed edit



Tajima & Isshin.


----------



## Shakar (Mar 7, 2013)

God I love this thread so much 

CA182 soloes again


----------



## Bissen (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Panther (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread is golden!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## iJutsu (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 7, 2013)

*Ero Sennin Supports This Thread!*

I thought someone needed to clear up the rape face and make it sharper at a larger size so I vectorized, enlarged, and re-rasterized it:


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> I thought someone needed to clear up the rape face and make it sharper at a larger size so I vectorized, enlarged, and re-rasterized it:



Now this thread will grow to new heights


----------



## Bissen (Mar 7, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> *Spoiler*: __




These... OMFG! 



CyberianGinseng said:


> I thought someone needed to clear up the rape face and make it sharper at a larger size so I vectorized, enlarged, and re-rasterized it:



Good job! Thought of doing the same!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2013)

New Gif.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 7, 2013)

iJutsu said:


>





CA182 said:


> New Gif.



I'M DYING 

The best thread we've had in ages


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 7, 2013)

anyone done this ?  

it literally took me a minute to edit .i didnt even use the usual stuff.just his face there.only tobirama looks problematic there


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 7, 2013)

CA182 said:


> @Jizznificent I tried repping everyone... I got to the beginning of the first page.


i would rep most edits in this thread, but considering the size of this thread and especially the small ass rep limit, i just said screw it. 

tis a shame. a lot of people deserve rep for such quality edits.  


CA182 said:


> New Gif.


i don't know how you got so good at making animated gif all of a sudden. i wish i could make them. 



Kasumi said:


> Here's a mixed edit


two of the greatest edit threads this week mashed into one? fucking win!


----------



## KevKev (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



​


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 7, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hilarious.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 7, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this reminds me of the uchihaha one i made a few years back.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 7, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





poor Obito


----------



## Wendson (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Slender Tajima


----------



## KevKev (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Hatakyumo (Mar 7, 2013)

Wendson said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Slender Tajima



Okay, that IS the creepiest shit I've seen so far! :amazed Now where is the rep button...


----------



## Inferno (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread >>>>>


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 7, 2013)

This one just keeps on getting me ahahahaha.


----------



## Algol (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, trying this a third time to see if it sticks. Now I am really just curious how my posts keep vanishing without a trace, without even a "this post has been deleted by..." line. It's freaking me out, man!


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



If someone is removing it, could you please let me know. Not sure why the infamous armadillo-penis edits wouldn't be allowed anymore. If so, my b; just let me know.






Default said:


> This thread and the edits soloes, CA should change his name to Itachi182



Nah, changing it to Tajima182 at this point would make more sense.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh fuck!


----------



## tears (Mar 8, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Mar 8, 2013)

​


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^ 



Jizznificent said:


> i don't know how you got so good at making animated gif all of a sudden. i wish i could make them.



Lol I've always understood how to make gifs... It's just I never had the will before to spend so much time. 

Also @algol

Animal genetalia gets deleted by mods. :/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2013)

Someone edit my avy, please! I couldn't wear it, but I'm curious.


----------



## tears (Mar 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Someone edit my avy, please! I couldn't wear it, but I'm curious.






dammit


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl

Next week's telegrams header pls!!!

Rep this gif people!



PikaCheeka said:


> Someone edit my avy, please! I couldn't wear it, but I'm curious.



Lol all these fucking ninjas!!! 



@Saikyou Our images are virtually the same.


----------



## Algol (Mar 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Also @algol
> 
> Animal genetalia gets deleted by mods. :/



Ah word, alright. But it's a canon panel of the series. And it was once a staple of every edit thread for months since that chapter 


Will Ferrel in the background needs to be Butsuma hahaha


----------



## tears (Mar 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Lurker909 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Lurker909 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread proves that he's already succeeded. :amazed


----------



## Lurker909 (Mar 8, 2013)

i am so sorry for this one


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 8, 2013)

how's this one?


----------



## Annabella (Mar 8, 2013)

^It's funny so many good edits of Tajima's face


----------



## Gortef (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Would you?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2013)

Three! Thanks, guys. I'll rep you all when I can. 


Oh shit.  Tajima is reaching Yamato Wood level.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 8, 2013)

the level of epicness in this thread is too damn high


----------



## Annabella (Mar 8, 2013)

konαn said:


> I think this would be more hilarious if you did this to the young Sasuke


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gortef said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......

[sp][/sp]



PikaCheeka said:


> Three! Thanks, guys. I'll rep you all when I can.
> 
> Oh shit.  Tajima is reaching Yamato Wood level.



I hope this reaches yamato wood level... We need a new meme which isn't 5 years old. 

Also don't worry bout the rep. Just keep the thread alive and I'm happy.


----------



## Deatz (Mar 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Just keep the thread alive and I'm happy.













"That jutsu"?

"...your smile is my salvation."

"Eh...? Obito."


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fuck I'm outta rep!?

Damnit I promise you reps for the fact you edited everybody. 

I mean look at Gai and Shizune...


----------



## Deatz (Mar 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I mean look at Gai and Shizune...



Actually, looking at them standing next to each other, they look like an item...

...Wait...

Could this be my new favorite pairing?! 

*Tajima x Tajima*


----------



## Raventhal (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol, this thread is the best edit thread ever.


----------



## GMF (Mar 8, 2013)

Deatz said:


> "That jutsu"?





Sorry, I'm 24'd.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2013)

so many winz


----------



## Rosi (Mar 8, 2013)

Deatz said:


> "That jutsu"?



 so much work done 




Deatz said:


> "Eh...? Obito."



 epiiic


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinda small i guess


----------



## Toonz (Mar 8, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the best ones.


----------



## Algol (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Posted it in the other thread, figured it belonged here too haha.


----------



## Bissen (Mar 8, 2013)

OMFG, I love it!


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 8, 2013)

I think the unsmoothed version of the face might be better.  It has more character.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

m1cojakle said:


> I think the unsmoothed version of the face might be better.  It has more character.



It's the teeth in the unsmoothed version.

It makes the trollface perfect.


----------



## joshuah2o (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  i just Had too


----------



## Robotron (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

Apparently Elrond is having a fit about BoBoBo-BoBo Bo Bo. 

[sp][/sp]

EDIT

In b4 the Modsmack.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2013)

moar randomness


----------



## Jagger (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol I'll be honest...

I think we've managed to do everything needed to classify this a good edit thread.

Including random pics of edited and now deleted porn. 

Still might as well keep going. We got two weeks to kill.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 8, 2013)

Why is this thread not stickyed yet? 


Here's my contribution:


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 8, 2013)

My try:

_
I don't know if something like that was already posted cause many pics doesn't work for some reason..._


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Lol I'll be honest...
> 
> I think we've managed to do everything needed to classify this a good edit thread.
> 
> ...



Thread of the year imo.  The only thing that comes close to this thread is that crazy tengu uchiha back-story prediction thread way back in 2007 or something.


----------



## joshuah2o (Mar 8, 2013)

to try to make up for my sins


Uchiha  child abuse


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

joshuah2o said:


> Uchiha  child abuse



...This is perfect.


----------



## ovanz (Mar 8, 2013)

Classic Kazekage being a dick father:


----------



## Jagger (Mar 8, 2013)

Mwahahahahha


----------



## Armaroller (Mar 8, 2013)

because, why not?


----------



## Inferno (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a shitty editor.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Mar 9, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Sorry, I'm a shitty editor.



Lol, Madara.


24'd again................


----------



## lo0p (Mar 9, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Tajima Hyuuga][/sp]



Whoa, looks like fake Robin from One Piece:



link in case pic isn't working


----------



## Inferno (Mar 9, 2013)

Hope it's better than my last one...

EDIT: Here's another one:


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Saphira (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Mar 9, 2013)

This one is the best


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 9, 2013)

i think i'm getting better at this


----------



## CA182 (Mar 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i think i'm getting better at this



You are getting better! 

Just keep going and you'll get there eventually. (It's better than what I produced when I started on paint. )

Anyways I'm working on a new tajima gif now... But there's so much to edit.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 9, 2013)

should collect the best ones in the op


----------



## CA182 (Mar 9, 2013)

Jay. said:


> should collect the best ones in the op



...Lol if anyone feels up to the challenge of finding the best 5 I'll stick 'em in the op.

But there's too many to choose from. The lot of you guys were just too good.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Mar 9, 2013)

feels like a repost to be honest >_>


----------



## CA182 (Mar 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> feels like a repost to be honest >_>



HOLY BATLADDER THAT'S CREEPY!!!


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 9, 2013)

CA182 said:


> HOLY BATLADDER THAT'S CREEPY!!!



jokerrama


----------



## GMF (Mar 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> feels like a repost to be honest >_>



Dear god. 

+rep


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> feels like a repost to be honest >_>



Put them together???


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 9, 2013)

that's awesome.


----------



## Shakar (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## falconzx (Mar 10, 2013)

Can't believe nobody put Light here, or did I missed it 



One more


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 










*Spoiler*: _One Piece 2_


----------



## LilMissAnko (Mar 10, 2013)

Jay. said:


> should collect the best ones in the op



I think...a slideshow of all edits set to Celine Dion's "Because you loved me..."


Ballerina Inspi...

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2013)

Every single one is amazing this is the best edit thread of all time.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 10, 2013)

LilMissAnko said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Lol any coolness I had linked to my image of Itachi is dead cause of this. 

Also I'll have a new Gif later on to add... It's just taking me forever to do since I've got to get an alpaca to flash somehow.


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2013)

I tried


----------



## Nimander (Mar 11, 2013)

Holy shit, I wish there was a way to keep the momentum of this thread going for another week. I haven't laughed this hard in a Naruto edit thread in a looooong time.


----------



## Shakar (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 11, 2013)

Shakar said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]



Damnit I loled.



I'll rep you once I spread... 

Also I had a gif of Uchiha alpacas nearly complete, but when I was doing the Itachi one my computer crashed.

So I gotta restart all over again.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Damnit I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi didn't approve


----------



## CA182 (Mar 11, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Itachi didn't approve



But I had him pwning Sasuke...


----------



## ed17 (Mar 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> But I had him pwning Sasuke...



but


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 11, 2013)

this didnt come out as i wanted 
still,it was a good try 
anyway,all hail the Uchiha Emperor

next time i'll use oldara's wrinkles instead of obito's scars


----------



## ed17 (Mar 12, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope this one wasn't done yet.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 12, 2013)

^^ed17 Tajima-ed one of my favourite scenes ever 

@LilMissAnko: all of my reps  

Moar SD 






CA182 said:


> But I had him pwning Sasuke...


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Let's try this..._ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KevKev (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## joshuah2o (Mar 12, 2013)

am back!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2013)

tobirama's dreem and hatred to uchiha


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dying wish_


----------



## taeko (Mar 13, 2013)

Tajima?s face is like the best face since Yamato wood


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 13, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## tears (Mar 13, 2013)

ahhh the thread continues........ 
i should make another one..


----------



## ed17 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to keep this thread alive since there will be no chapter this week 
another edit


----------



## Sieves (Mar 14, 2013)

This must be done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tears (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Rosi (Mar 14, 2013)

ed17 said:


> I'm going to keep this thread alive since there will be no chapter this week
> another edit



 epiic


----------



## joshuah2o (Mar 14, 2013)

agreed with others, keep it alive 1 more week to next naruto

to that end i got some more!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread need to live until the new chapter arrives.


----------



## GMF (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Sieves (Mar 14, 2013)

The headband was a nice touch; that made me lose it:ho


----------



## Annabella (Mar 14, 2013)

Good work keeping the thread alive guys!!


----------



## GMF (Mar 14, 2013)

*Edit:*



Sieves said:


> The headband was a nice touch; that made me lose it:ho



Thanks. 


AnaBallerina said:


> Good work keeping the thread alive guys!!



24'd. 

It's funny how Naruto's eyes are closed when he says that.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Mar 14, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The best!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow I can't believe this thread kept going...

Anyways I'll post a new gif up in a sec I just gotta make sure it runs smoothly.




Anyways

*Tajima's Luckiest Fan*






(That name is so pro. In three different ways. )


----------



## Zlad (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh my god!!! LOL best thread ever


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Mar 14, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Dear God   
I just freaking pissed myself what is air


----------



## tears (Mar 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2013)

Brilliant thread! 5 stars! + reps


----------



## Panther (Mar 15, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 This is hilarious and creepy at the same time


----------



## CA182 (Mar 16, 2013)

...I was gonna sig this but decided against it.

So I'm posting it here.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2013)

im sorry i couldnt stop ....


----------



## CA182 (Mar 18, 2013)

tears said:


> im sorry i couldnt stop ....



I got no problems with that. 



Btw if you can't see sigs my name changed.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

I just read over the entire thread again haha, can't get enough from it. Epic!!!!

Keep this topic alive!


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2013)

We should make a petition for this smilie to become official


----------



## CA182 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> We should make a petition for this smilie to become official



I was well ahead of you.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I was well ahead of you.



can't rep  but you are really great, know this


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 18, 2013)

So I'm not going to do any of this myself (probably), but here are a few more ideas for where you guys can put the Tajimaface:

1. On all of the paths of Pain when Jiraiya is realizing they are all shinobi he has met before.

2. On Kirin.

3. Iruka w/ popsicle.

4. Sasori's "With this, I brought down a country."

5. Naruto bursting the water balloon over Jiraiya's face to wake him up (it will look so much more perverted than it already does).

6. Danzou's background face when Tobi is explaining Izanagi.

7. Itachi at any point during his fight with Sasuke.

8. Itachi's headpat on Kabuto.


Just some recommendations.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 18, 2013)

i think this has been done >_>


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 18, 2013)

i haven't seen this one yet surprisingly...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

Le me start too here. This thread needs to remain 'alive' ! 


My first one.





Second one.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ben B (Mar 18, 2013)

Ernie said:


> *Spoiler*: __




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL especially at the second one, you're a fckin pro bro (dang have to spread rep). If only I could edit, Id have improved it with an Oro tongue coming out of Tajimas mouth and ending under Sasukes tears (someone do it!).


----------



## joshuah2o (Mar 18, 2013)

lee be careful!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bumi (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't believe this thread is still alive after two weeks.

Hopefully, this week our lord and savior Tajima will bestow upon us a new, edit-worthy face so that we may keep the thread alive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to see this thread is alive and well but I'm disappointed no one had thought of this NF.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Annabella (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope these haven't been done


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> 5. Naruto bursting the water balloon over Jiraiya's face to wake him up (it will look so much more perverted than it alread.




. . . That was not a water balloon


----------



## Queen of Fear (Mar 19, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS GLORIOUS.

Here are a few I made.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope no one has done this already...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> . . . That was not a water balloon



Ha ha ha.

I know.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 20, 2013)

:rofl 
I love this thread. Tajima, you ugly charismatic bastard.


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 20, 2013)

SenSensei said:


>



My eyes were just defeated. 

I can't +rep since I'm 24'd after repping sexy sigs but this is so the first thing I'm repping next.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> My eyes were just defeated.
> 
> I can't +rep since I'm 24'd after repping sexy sigs but this is so the first thing I'm repping next.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 23, 2013)

Tajima did not molest those boys! (i cant figure out why my pic wont display, just click the link


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 23, 2013)

Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> Tajima did not molest those boys! (i cant figure out why my pic wont display, just click the link



nicca you ain't funny.


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 24, 2013)

DAMN!! everytime i post somethin someones gotta be rude, i though it was pretty funny nigs.


----------



## AwesomeSmile (May 2, 2013)

Nearly choked on my food when I scrolled down and saw this while listening to Daft Punk's "Around the World" lol


----------



## MovingFlash415 (May 2, 2013)

Dang it, I don't have editing capabilities.  Would someone mind putting his face in in place of the Shinigami's?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (May 3, 2013)

Golden thread 

Madara surpassed his dad, or has he


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2013)

lets add Madara's crazy face to the girl


----------



## The Prodigy (May 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> lets add Madara's crazy face to the girl



and makeHashirama the guy in the very back


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> and makeHashirama the guy in the very back


mads head is too big


----------



## CA182 (May 3, 2013)

I'm in a Mario mood...



For those who can't see Imgur - *Click Here*

*~Tajima Nyan~*


----------



## Xin (May 3, 2013)

^  gosh that song

Can't.. stop.. listening


----------



## CA182 (May 3, 2013)

Youtube went all copyright on me about the last video... 

So I reuploaded and made the music higher. 

[YOUTUBE]L4TDxXP2Yog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Prodigy (May 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> mads head is too big



the pick looks incomplete, like Madara's regular face first, after they warm him up Hashi's face on the chick all the way on the right turns on the rape face


----------



## takL (May 3, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I'm in a Mario mood...


 shame i cant rep u rt now...
im in a moomin mood..




Chris182A said:


> So I reuploaded and made the music higher.


♪nyan nyan nyan nyan nana nyana nyana nyana nana 
tajima got miku hatsuned?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2013)

takL said:


> shame i cant rep u rt now...
> im in a moomin mood..
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## GMF (May 3, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I'm in a Mario mood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mario.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2014)

The minute I watched Naruto 349 I knew this is gif material. Voila



I was thinking combining this with the good bad ugly + star trek + family guy i ve seen somewhere. 
Researching


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Feb 10, 2014)

lmao How could I have missed your best edit thread?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 10, 2014)

Part of me is highly amused this got resurrected.

Inb4 nesha returns it to the grave. Make edits!


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2014)

That was quite a necro but worth it


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread>all NF threads

Tajima>nardoverse


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread has more views than the section rules. 


:rofl


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 10, 2014)

*Tajima X Kishi*

post some edits quickly guys! it might get closed


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2014)

I know where I necro. Get to work. working on it as well :devil
Why would it be closed baba it's a very nice thread


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Feb 10, 2014)

Tajima rape necro, inb4 trashed.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 10, 2014)

mstelios said:


> I know where I necro. Get to work. working on it as well :devil
> Why would it be closed baba it's a very nice thread


because its been necro'ed

idk why the fuck i made this one lol


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not irrelevant and It wasn't resurrected to troll. So I see no reason for this to be closed. If it is we ll open a new one


----------



## Deynard (Feb 10, 2014)

Why did I notice this thread now?


This is the best thing like ever! Can't stop laughing about all this Tajimas hahaha


----------

